
Ask HN: What happened to the HNNotify service? - samstave
We used to get emails whenever anyone replied to a comment we posted on HN - but that seems to have stopped... Anyone know why?
======
imakesnowflakes
Here is a simple html 5 app that I made, that lets you add watchers for HN and
reddit threads as part of its functionality.

[http://z-petal.com/ceasium/#/hackerNews](http://z-petal.com/ceasium/#/hackerNews)

It runs in your browser itself, and stores all the data in browsers local
storage.

------
tedmiston
Not sure, but I just emailed the creator.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Emails are flowing again it appears.

------
Mz
FYI: I just got notice of a reply that happened 26 days ago. Perhaps it is
currently being sorted out.

------
Avalaxy
Same here.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Could it be because Firebase provides HNs API, and Firebase is going through a
technical transition as part of Google? I.e. Something broke and someone
hasn't noticed or the right person can't be contacted to get it fixed.

~~~
Mz
That's an interesting thought. It has gone on the fritz before and then
returned to functioning, so I am not yet all up in arms. I hope you are right
and things will start working again some time soon.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Looks like HN Notify emails are flowing again :D

